# Boarderline pregnancy blood test



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

My friend just got a call that she had boarderline hormone levels for her blood test. She is totally freaking out. She doesn't know what it means. Has anyone had experiences regarding this sort of result. Outcomes?

Thanks so much for input.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

a quant level? less than 7 is not pregnant. can you tell us which test and what numbers?


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

testing for HcG. I'll find out the number.


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

Level is 5. So not pregnant% 100? How does that work?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

no, not pregnant. some people just have a low level of hcg in their blood. Also, she could have had an early m/c and not know it, or be 15 mins past implantation.


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

She has been spotting for almost a week so miscarriage is likely.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

:


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks. I'll send the hugs on to her.


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

I always hated those tests.. Talk about driving a woman insane!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I hope that things go well for her. I had a blood test that said not pregnant with an HCG of 4. My mom is a CNM and told me that it is unusual for a non-pregnant woman to have a level of 4, but that it could be a chemical pregnancy. Two days later I had a very faintly + home pregnancy test, and the next morning a "pregnant" on a digital. I had my second beta, which was a 46. I then had spotting and felt sure I was losing the pregnancy, but it turned out to be implantation spotting. My daughter is a beautiful 4 year-old now!


----------

